
U.S. Is Net Oil Exporter for First Time in 75 Years - rfinney
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/u-becomes-net-oil-exporter-220000624.html
======
jdlyga
The US has doubled their oil production since the 2000s. Trends like these
aren't easy to grasp by just watching the news. If only there were maps and
charts we could read.

